# Lance field



## Zorba

Hi guys,

my old man just bought me a set of lance field golf clubs, they are the ls401s.

they have a thick graphite shafts and metals.

i have never heard of the brand before and it seems that the shops ive been to doesnt sell them.

ive done searches on the web but cant seem to find anything about them.

anyone heard of the before?


----------



## 65nlovenit

Here's a URL for Lance Field Golf Equipment

LANCE FIELD CO., LTD. - Grand Master - EC Plaza


----------



## Zorba

yeh, ive seen that one, but it doesnt have much info.

my actual set isnt on there either.

ill take some pics of it this weekend and post them up.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Here's another listing for Lance Field 401 clubs. The guys got them listed for sale. Maybe you could email him and find out more info from him. Its the 12th in the list.

Golf equipment clearance - UK

Here's another one you can try
http://lancefield.en.ec21.com/index.html

Hope this helps


----------

